# Kurze frage zum update Verhalten?

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich hab unter anderem wegen Gnome 3 verschiedene unstable Pakete gewählt. Da ich den Eindruck hatte das gerade in den Anfängen die anfangs-Versionen von Gnome-Paketen in Portage eben nicht so stabil sind wie die jüngeren.

Jetzt habe ich aber folgendes Problem. In den portage.keywords Files habe ich wenn ich konnte immer die Versions-Nummer angegeben um auch zu verhindern das größere Update-Schritte erst einmal erspart bleiben.

Allerdings kommt es mir so vor als berechne Portage seit neustem -wobei ich mich da bestimmt irre- immer mehr unstable Versionen. Ich beschreibe es mal so:

Paket A 1.0 will ich aktualisieren auf Paket A 1.4. Dafür brauch es Paket B 0.2.4. Also schlägt Portage vor per Autoupdate der Keyword-Files 

=Paket-B-0.2.4

einzutragen und aktualisiert. Wenn es sich jetzt aber bei Paket-B-0.2.4 um ein jüngstes Unstable-Paket handelt führt das -so ist zumindest mein Subjektiver Eindruck- dazu das immer mehr unstable Pakete in die Automatische Liste von Portage wollen.

Mir ist jetzt klar das Gnome schon etwas komplexeres ist, sollte ich daher vielleicht auf den aktuellsten Stand aktuallisieren und diese Pakete nicht mit Versionsnummer eintragen? Oder gibt es eine Einstellung in Portage die mir andere Möglichkeiten anbietet?

Mir ist auch klar das dieses Verhalten besser ist als das vor Jahren gewählte "ich trage ein Paket ein, muss dann noch eins eintrage.. und noch eins eintragen" bis der komplette emerge-Vorgang dann durchläuft. Doch das was mir fehlt ist ein Hinweis wie: Wenn wir bei Paket X bei einer jüngeren Version bleiben, spart das 24 Einträge in der package.keywords Datei.

Mir ist bewusst das ich bald mal mein System neu Aufsetzen sollte um die package.keywords und package.use Dateien mal zu pflegen.

P.s.: Wenn ihr Blog-Einträge, Mailing-Listen-Diskussionen zu dem Thema kennt, immer her mit den Links :) Da fällt mir ein ich hab irgendwo auch noch eine ebook-Version von dem Gentoo-Buch...

----------

## franzf

Ich bin mittlerweile dazu übergegangen, Pakete, die von vielen anderen Paketen als Abhängigkeit gebraucht werden, unversioniert einzutragen. Versioniert nur für richtig große, einsame Brocken (libreoffice, z.B.)

Das Problem ist in testing, dass ständig updates reinkommen, und Altes oft einfach gelöscht wird. Dann muss man Versionen aktualisieren, Abhängigkeiten neu eintragen, usw. Das ist mir zu viel Aufwand.

Speziell bei Gnome hab ich auch den Eindruck, dass neue Versionen auch gerne Abhängigkeiten in der neuesten Version haben wollen. Und wenn ich eh schon testing installier, dann bitte gleich richtig (im Fehlerfall hilft das sowohl Gentoo als auch Upstream mehr).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke franz für die Antwort. Nachdem ich die Frage ein bisschen verinnerlicht habe ist es schon verständlich. Es ist wohl zu viel Aufwand unterschiedliche Versionsnummern der Pakete zu pflegen und die Abhängigkeiten entsprechend zu Berücksichtigen.

Ich dachte es gibt halt einfache "best Practice" Abschnitte und so um bei gnome zu bleiben ein gnome-3.4.1, gnome-3.4.5, gnome-3.5.x und so weiter. Und das es dann vielleicht reicht "gnome-3.4.1" per Keyword freizuschalten und dann werden auch alle zugehörigen Pakete da entsprechend freigeschaltet.

Eine stabile Version gibt es an dieser stelle ja kaum, oder einfach noch nicht. Damit kann ich auch leben, aber als Nutzer wäre es schön wenn man unterschiedliche unstable Versionen festlegen könnte. Alles auf bleeding edge zu stellen möchte ich nicht weil es ja defakto Probleme gibt.

Andererseits ist z.B. der release von gnome 3.8.x ja auch mehr ein "es ist fertig" von Projektseite und hat noch keinen tieferen Stabilisierungs-Vorgang hinter sich.

Mit meinem Post hier wollte ich auch fragen ob das neue Portage da andere Möglichkeiten bietet. Das ist nicht als negative Kritik von meiner Seite gemeint, ich bin mit Gentoo ja total zu Frieden und ich werde dann wohl mit meinen persönlichen Update Zyklen anders umgehen.

Ich bin halt auf meinen Produktiv Systemen aufgrund der upcoming udev-Problematik und dem "ich will da gnome 3 nutzen" in der aktuellsten Version gelandet weil seltsamer Wiese die Benutzer wechseln Funktion unter gnome 3 nur dann geht wenn man GDM verwendet. Ich hatte vorher KDM und da hat das nicht geklappt. Mittlerweile hab ich aber alles so zufrieden bei GDM einrichten können das ich zufrieden bin. Allerdings sind die package.keywords Dateien auf meinem Bastel-System aktuell so "vollgemüllt" das ich diese unbedingt aufräumen muss. Auf dem Produktiv-System habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und Versionslose Abhängigkeiten der Gnome-Pakete eingetragen.

Aber dadurch wird ein World-Update zur Qual, ist ja klar bei Gnome rutscht immer eniges nach. Es ist jetzt ein wenig wie spam filtern und das stört mich. Vielleicht kann man Gnome irgendwie aus dem World-File nehmen? Würde das Sinn machen? Ach ich denke noch ein paar Tage/Wochen darüber nach.

----------

## bell

Man kann die Pakete auch mit Tilde, also beispielsweise

```
~sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.4.1
```

 demaskieren. Damit versucht Portage die nähere Version zu nehmen, so dass man die Configs nicht so oft anpassen muss.

Zum Aufräumen der Configs gibt es

```
eix-test-obsolete
```

aus dem app-portage/eix Paket.

----------

